
Streetfighter II Rainbow Edition, the Bootleg That Changed Streetfighter History - adrian_mrd
https://www.kotaku.com.au/2018/09/this-bootleg-game-changed-street-fighter-history/
======
toast0
I remember stuffing quarters into one of these with friends and seeing who
could jump through the top of the screen the most, you could jump again after
doing an air fireball. As I recall, when time was up, you'd fall back all the
way through.

I haven't seen any videos where people did this though :( Some threads mention
the Zangief's spinning piledriver could catch someone who had wrapped through
the top several times, and looked pretty impressive; I'd love to see a video
of that (alas, neither I, nor my friends could ever do that move :( )

------
mprev
I would have loved to have read more about the story behind such bootlegs.

~~~
johnvanommen
Fun fact:

Ms Pac Man was made by hackers.

Here's the story:

Some twenty-something hackers at MIT had a decent little side business selling
modified Missile Command boards. They wanted to make one for Pac Man. The hack
was so good, the American distributor of Pac Man released the hacked version
of Pac Man aka "Ms Pac Man."

The Japanese team, Namco, was working on their own Pac Man sequel, "Super Pac
Man."

------
arayh
Wow, I still remember the first time I saw this ROM hack in the arcade. I was
so confused, since I had never heard of such mods before that; I thought it
was official (and completely absurd).

------
hbcondo714
> massive multi-level arcades in Akihabara

Anyone been to these in Japan? Sounds fun.

~~~
AndrewOMartin
Yes and yes, but with variety comes entire floors of machines you're not
interested in, or some machines that take up most of a floor on their own, not
to mention the "no men" floors for dressing up photobooths.

------
SubiculumCode
I saw this at a grocery store years ago and it blew my mind.

